# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Помогите найти запись вайшнавской музыки в исполнении двух матаджей

## Pavel.V

Много лет назад у меня была магнитофонная кассета с записью вайшнавской музыки в исполнении двух матаджей(судя по произношению не славяне), называлась толи Враджа Лила, толи Раса Лила, в современном стиле, медленно и атмосферно, одна матаджи поет, вторая по принципу киртана повторяет, альбом был выпущен на столетие явления Шрилы Прабхупады в 1996 году, может есть у кого?

----------

